# for Anja - recent bromoil



## terri (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey Anja - here is a sample of a recent bromoil. This is an old photo of my grandmother when she was young! I made a digital negative from the old photo and printed from that. I used several color inks and some pastels. I hope you like it! 

Thelma:


----------



## compur (Nov 1, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## parahanga (Nov 2, 2009)

that lovely terri, well done!


----------



## anua (Nov 4, 2009)

Terri! 
It's beautiful! 
I absolutely love the softness (?) of colour  and tones here! I also love your grandma's facial expression, its a really great portrait! 
You're very tallented painter, Terri!


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you, bella!     :hug::      I can only hope to be as accomplished as you are some day.

I appreciate the comments, all.


----------



## tylerzachary412 (Aug 8, 2012)

It looks really great! It causes an old spirit from old days to me 
Something is in that painting...
Enjoyed!


----------

